# Game Thread, Nets vs Bulls, Jan 11, 2007, 7:00 pm, TNT



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Jason Kidd says he won't let his personal life disturb his play. He certainly seems to have little trouble focusing against the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> After barely missing a triple-double, Kidd and the New Jersey Nets look to continue their recent success against the Bulls when they meet Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070111/NJNCHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>New Jersey Nets </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>15 - 19 (.441)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Atlantic</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>11 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 15 (.571)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>15 - 4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>97.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>97.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.455</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.448</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.464</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.446</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Carter, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>25.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jefferson, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Krstic, N</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kidd, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Moore, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nachbar, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>House, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wright, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Robinson, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Adams, H</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Collins, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Robinson, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Boone, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilic, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Lawrence Frank</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

SHould be a great game. The Nets starting to get hot. The Bulls with Hinrich, Noc and BG. Can't wait.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Excited to see how BG plays against Kid. Kid beat him up physically last time around


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This is a must win game. If we don't win this, this could mean a spiral down for the Bulls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im excited for this game to start because they need to win this game, i want to see them come out of the gate strong. I expect a game of full intensity from the Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon's still starting :curse:

SKILES = Hopeless


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I think we've reached the point where you root for Duhon to fail. Him still starting is ridiculous


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Two clankers by guess who?!

Kirk and Duhon.

With Noc following in the party with another clanker.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYYY another slow start by our starting lineup. Thank You, Skiles.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good to see our forwards are totally being set up for a lot of guaranteed makes.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This is ugly. This is a brick laying party.. 

0-6 fg


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nothing but long jumpers


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirks offense still sucks, but at least he looks good on defense so far.

Duhon just looks like crap on both sides of the ball.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Very very sluggish game.

I don't know about everyone else, but Millers voice is so annoying. He always so pointless obvious comments.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why Duhon is still in?


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Nice stuff from Kirk there.

Still can't believe Duhon is starting. With him and Wallace on the floor at the same, we better hope Kirk, Deng and Noc are on target.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

A lot of our guys really need to stop taking 3's. Duhon, Noc... Kirk when he's going bad. Basically only Ben is allowed


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Bad start to the game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Best player so far is Hinrich. Playing great defense and looking a little sluggish on the offense but trying hard.

Worst is Noc. I don't like the fact that his becoming Reggie Miller minus Millers ability to get to the foul line. His got to stop floating around the 3point line all the time, its a liablity to our offense. 

Duhon? Well.. no comment needed.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know if I've stated this recently, but I REALLY hate all the grunting the nets do, every damn time they go to the whole. Its like....."didn't you just hear that? I was fouled!!"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

NJ looks so lethargic it ain't even funny. But of course, we can't take advantage of it. I wonder why...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

WTF is up with skiles changes that starting 5 it just plain cann't cut it on an nba level for too long.He was so quick to change the origanl starting 5,and this line up has been 10 times worse then that 1,latly and it like it's set for the rest of the season.Man! stuff like this is way i wouldn't really care if we fired skiles.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

8-4 Bulls lead after 6 mins.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Does anyone else notice that Duhon is still in?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The Krakken said:


> I don't know if I've stated this recently, but I REALLY hate all the grunting the nets do, every damn time they go to the whole. Its like....."didn't you just hear that? I was fouled!!"


Espically Carter, someone needs to break his legs and see if his any good of a player without his vertical leap.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon looks so bad it's sad to watch. Jesus Skiles put the kid out of his misery.

FINALLY Gordon checks in!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't wait for the Skiles Skinhead Wig giveaway night.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's sad when the announcers talk about a 4-0 run deep into the 1st Q


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben hits the sexy three. Skiles gives him a lashing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon in. 7 straight points.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, notice our O looking much more lively once Gordon checked in?? Did you, Skiles? Did you you ****ing *******??


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Sloth where you at??

Gordon rings it up!

15-8 Bulls lead with 4 mins to go.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, so far, so good. Everyone seems to be playing reasonably well. If we hadn't bricked about 6 wide open threes to start off the game, we'd be blowing the thing out right now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did anyone else hear someone yell "Don't take that" when Nocioni was squaring up for the three.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Was that two fast break blocks by Deng??

Whats with Mikki Moores scrowls everytime he shots and open lay up?? I would never be so proud and scrowl with a name like Mikki Moore.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Did anyone else hear someone yell "Don't take that" when Nocioni was squaring up for the three.


No, you heard wrong. The fan said "TAKE that Noc"


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

OMG Hinrich assists a Ben 3, I swear he intentionally denies Gordon the ball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich and Gordon can't coexist....!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And that guy doesn't start :sigh:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Viktor sighting!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn. I love the leatherball! Welcome back Ben Gordon's three point shot!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon 11 points in 5 minutes. WOW


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dammit, Duhon's back in. Why not Thabo skiles...or Barrett?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We scored 20 points in the final 5 minutes after Gordon checked in. 8 points the previous 7 minutes.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

28-15 Bulls lead after one.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

gordon feeling it. This is the most consistent I've ever seen Ben Gordon. Too bad the rest of the bulls can't figure out how to get the W. Today could be the day though.

I think everyone in the world knows that Gordon though start. Skiles needs a silly slap in the face.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon and Hinrich showing a glimpse of how great they can play like they did the first two play-off games against the Heat. 

Gordon with 11 points. Hinrich with 6 points and 6 assits with zero turnovers.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

We play some much better with duhon out the game,i swear we could have won a few of those game's we lost if he never started.In fact i know we've would have won,duhon just limits us so much on both offense and def and i skiles wasn't so in love with him or know how to coach he wouldn't be playing much if at all.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Good end to the first Q. Keep it coming boys.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Breaking News: Duhon just made a shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Man, Khryapa sucks, he's the small forward version of Chris Duhon. I'd much rather have Thabo or Tyrus in then this crap bag....just as I'm typing, traveling on Krapper.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Khryapa is also the small forward version of Malik Allen, he hasn't met a shot he hasn't like. The guy sucks! Get him the hell off the court.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Viktor not shy at all.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

... and now we know why Viktor stays on the bench.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PJ Brown moves in slow motion.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

i've never seen so many horse shot's go in,in 1 year.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

You see with Hinrich on the bench, that Gordon benefits with Hinrich, and vice versa.

As for Duhon well.. there is a comfortable bench with his name on it.

Viktor, well, i guess Skiles was right. He is definitly not gun shy.

We need to keep Hinrich and Gordon on the court, they are the only was that has it so far.

Deng is very very quite.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles doesn't want Gordon to get assists, does he, he wants Gordon to get turnovers. Gorden has a better chance of scoring by passing it to a Nets player than to one of his own at this point.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Interesting 1 on 5 line up that Skiles is using. Where's Dabullz?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG another ridiculous 3. WOW!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ring it up Gordon!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> You see with Hinrich on the bench, that Gordon benefits with Hinrich, and vice versa.
> 
> As for Duhon well.. there is a comfortable bench with his name on it.
> 
> ...


Bulls have a godawful lineup out there. Has little to do with Hinrich on the bench.

Here's a case of no two of Deng, Gordon, Hinrich, or Noc on the floor.

Gordon, Duhon, Viktor, PJ Brown, and Griffin. Who's supposed to sore if Gordon's quadruple teamed?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why is the offense going away from Gordon...look at ****ing Gordon and pass him the ball. Is there a we can't score club on the Bulls comprised of such players as Griffin, Duhon, Brown, and Khryapa who swore an oath to not pass it to Gordon?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

What is skiles doing!
Its 1 on 5 out there! Give gordon some support you mean **&&%
Gordon :worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

That has to be the worst possible Bulls lineup to put on the floor, outside of Ben. Is Skiles drunk?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG again! 17 points(6-7 FG) in 11 minutes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Get the trigger ready DaBullz, MREDD22 has to be banned if Gordon score 50 points.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

40-26 Bulls lead with 5 mins to go.

Gordon has 17 points. Hinrich has sat a very long time, which still doesn't stop Sloth from complaining.

Gordon should get atleast 30 points tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Frankly, I'm glad to see Viktor given some minutes. He's obviously rusty, but in theory could provide us with a big body who can score a few points.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

It's cute that our makeshift lineup up Ben Gordon, Adrian Griffin, PJ Brown, Vik Khryapa, and Chris Duhon managed to tread water for the first half of the 2nd quarter, but I think it's time to get our regular guys on the court.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm the odd duck who normally sees the logic Skiles' seemingly illogical lineups. I don't see much logic in this one.

So what, we've decided we really have to buckle under and get Viktor Khyrapa on the floor to turn around our season?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I just find it frustrating that skiles doesnt put Thabo or Tyrus in if he is playing these other scrubs! I just dont get it!
Why isnt Wallace in either! Get your thumb out of ya As* and give Gordon support!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Y'all heard about the Boykins+Hodge for Steve Blake trade?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OziBull said:


> I just find it frustrating that skiles doesnt put Thabo or Tyrus in if he is playing these other scrubs! I just dont get it!
> Why isnt Wallace in either! Get your thumb out of ya As* and give Gordon support!


Wallace hurt his back.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Y'all heard about the Boykins+Hodge for Steve Blake trade?


Yes. This morning..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Y'all heard about the Boykins+Hodge for Steve Blake trade?


Yup, Hodge is a beast. He averages 9 assist, 4 steals, and 9.4 blocks down in the D-League.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great crossover by KIRK. Playing with good confidence now.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

wow pitiful defense


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Very nice cross-over by Kirk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How long has our 6-for-7 shooter gone without touching the ball?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Y'all heard about the Boykins+Hodge for Steve Blake trade?


Yep i heard about i think its a great trade for the bucks.
With redd williams Vill and Simmons out they need some scorer. Boykins can score and i think Hodges if given a chance could play ok for them.
But when i heard they just had to give blake i thought about Duhon straight away


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Yup, Hodge is a beast. He averages 9 assist, 4 steals, and 9.4 blocks down in the D-League.


Umm i posted this on the other thread about Kirk. But i think its nesscary..



> Don't bother trying to explain anything to Sloth. What person in their right mind would think anyone could average 9 blocks a game, and still be in the D league without thinking twice if there was a mistake or not.
> 
> His definitly the GOAT.
> 
> ...


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

wow deng showing his playmaking skills


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Kidd no longer blowing kisses on his FTs. I thought he said it doesn't effect his game.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

gordon out of control


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Michael Jordan for three!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

sov82 said:


> Kidd no longer blowing kisses on his FTs. I thought he said it doesn't effect his game.


thats cause hes getting divorced. he doesnt wanna kiss his wife nemore haha.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

[17:47] bbbpetey: why doesn't gordon start?
[17:47] bbbDaBullz: why doesn't franks have hair?
[18:08] bbbpetey: Why aren't they giving it to ben?
[18:10] bbbDaBullz: you guys can't make it interesting if the refs aren't giving you 50 FTA
[18:11] bbbpetey: haha
[18:11] bbbpetey: those were legit fouls


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Michael Jordan for three!


No comment.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> thats cause hes getting divorced. he doesnt wanna kiss his wife nemore haha.


atleast his (ex)-wife knows he was blowing her the kisses all along


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i think the bulls guards need to stop driving and pulling out so much. i mean come on wats the use of that ur gunna fake driving the lane and step out so the defense can get set?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Whos on? 

Gordon: 20 points, 7-8 fg and 5-5 3 pt.

Hinrich: 8 points, 8 assits and good defense.

Where are they now?

Deng: 4 points and 3 rebounds.

His highlight was the two fast break blocks. That was awesome!

Wallace: zero points and 2 rebounds.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

It was a good half, but I worry that we might be a Ben Gordon shooting slump from letting it slip away. 
Outside of him, and to a lesser extent Kirk, no one seems to have anything going on. 3 FTA's in one half is kind of scary.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We aren't on Chris Webber's list of teams, even though we're the obvious choice with that gaping bigman hole!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Our defense has been great, but then again Nets have been really sloppy also.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> We aren't on Chris Webber's list of teams, even though we're the obvious choice with that gaping bigman hole!


I would pass on a player who over evaluates his game. He still sounds as though he think his still an allstar.

His been on championships on every level expect PRO? Yeah Chris. Nice way to sell yourself...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see KIRK attacking the basket.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

55-37 Bulls lead with 10mins to go in the 3rd.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

55-44


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Please put Gordon INNN!!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Bulls are lucky they are playing the Nets


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

haha here comes the end of the bulls...nets making their run


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Gordon playing some nice defense on Kidd


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Poor defense by Gordon on the fast break. I know that Kidd is amazing with the ball, but Gordon just let Kidd pass by him too easily.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 by KIRK. We needed that.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> 3 by KIRK. We needed that.


The UC goes amazing quiet so often throughout the game.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

61-58


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

sov82 said:


> 61-58


this team just can't finish can they? lol


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Typical 2nd half blues. Not much offensive execution and quite simply bad offense that gives the other team confidence.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Ben Wallace is looking like a lame duck out there.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Another REALLY REALLY bad third quarter. At some point in time, the coach has to take responsibility for consistently poor quarters after the half. The third quarter lineup just is NOT working.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Grab the fackin rebound! Christ...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

is there a method to this offense?

Kirk and Duhon 2-8 this Q. Wallace 0-2.

Gordon 1 attempt
Deng 1 attempt
Nocioni 2-2


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

this is like watching the replay of last week game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

rosenthall said:


> Ben Wallace is looking like a lame duck out there.


He hasn't done anything to the benefit for the team tonight. He might as well take a seat on the bench and bring on Sweets atlesat he can get some quick points.

Im sure Sweets can score against that tooth pick Moore.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> is there a method to this offense?
> 
> Kirk and Duhon 2-8 this Q. Wallace 0-2.
> 
> ...


To be fair, ever since Gordon has been on the court in the second half Kidd has been shadowing him around the court. There is a difference between House guarding him compared with Kidd.

But i expect Skiles to draw up a play for Gordon in the timeout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was the play we drew after a timeout?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Here's what happens: For 5 straight possessions, Kirk plays point guard, goes to one side, passes to Wallace, who passes back to him. The ball doesn't go to Nocioni, Deng, or Gordon, it's ALL him. Then Gordon on the 6th possession trying to salvage a slipping lead goes straight in for a missed bucket, piling on the anger.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> To be fair, ever since Gordon has been on the court in the second half Kidd has been shadowing him around the court. There is a difference between House guarding him compared with Kidd.
> 
> But i expect Skiles to draw up a play for Gordon in the timeout.


The offense should get our top two scorers looks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our offense in this qtr - watching Kirk dribble, dribble and dribble...


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

why are we playing 3 PGs?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, put a 3-guard lineup on the floor when we're struggling to rebound as it is. Great coaching move, Skiles!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Yes, put a 3-guard lineup on the floor when we're struggling to rebound as it is. Great coaching move, Skiles!


Viktor is in, there is your answer!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Our offense in this qtr - watching Kirk dribble, dribble and dribble...


Game is a prime example of how we lose leads with Kirk trying to play point guard. And probably why we only win 54% of the time with the so-called best lineup of Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Noc, and Wallace compared to the 73% with Duhon and Gordon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles' solution to our struggling offense? PUTTING DUHON IN!


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Khraypa, or whatever his name is, back on. Are Thabo and Tyrus officially in the doghouse?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fastest guy on the team and the slowest guy in the NBA work the pick/roll. Pick is set, finally, gordon draws the double team. Wait, wait, wait. OK, Brown finally gets moving. Oops, charging.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Need to put BG at point and free him up. We're not winning this game if that doesn't happen.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Lets trade for Kidd. He has been awesome on Gordon, his been totally shadowing Gordon this whole 3rd quarter. 

To all the Skiles haters out there, Gordon still gets the most calls on offense then anyone else on our team. Its one thing to bag the offense, but part of the blame also goes to Gordon aswell for not being able to overcome great defense by Kidd.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Lets trade for Kidd. He has been awesome on Gordon, his been totally shadowing Gordon this whole 3rd quarter.
> 
> To all the Skiles haters out there, Gordon still gets the most calls on offense then anyone else on our team. Its one thing to bag the offense, but part of the blame also goes to Gordon aswell for not being able to overcome great defense by Kidd.


Aside from a bunch of jumpshots, neither Nocioni or Deng have been able to take shots. Is Carter suddenly playing great defense too?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Need to put BG at point and free him up. We're not winning this game if that doesn't happen.


Ill agree with that, espically since Gordon doesn't seem to be able to get the ball with Kidd guarding him. So might as well get Gordon the ball to start the offense.. so he can atleast create some offense for himself.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Aside from a bunch of jumpshots, neither Nocioni or Deng have been able to take shots. Is Carter suddenly playing great defense too?


Im just saying that you cant constantly blame the offense. Sometimes other teams play good defense. Noc has been playing well, he has 21 points. 

Deng has not been in the game all night.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> To all the Skiles haters out there, Gordon still gets the most calls on offense then anyone else on our team. Its one thing to bag the offense, but part of the blame also goes to Gordon aswell for not being able to overcome great defense by Kidd.


The coach's job should be to make the game easier for the team's best scorer. That's the last thing SKILES does.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Lets trade for Kidd. He has been awesome on Gordon, his been totally shadowing Gordon this whole 3rd quarter.
> 
> To all the Skiles haters out there, Gordon still gets the most calls on offense then anyone else on our team. Its one thing to bag the offense, but part of the blame also goes to Gordon aswell for not being able to overcome great defense by Kidd.


I'm not seeing this defense.

What I'm seeing is Gordon standing in the corner and Kidd standing next to him.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> The coach's job should be to make the game easier for the team's best scorer. That's the last thing SKILES does.


So you think he doesn't help Gordon score? By giving him the most offensive sets on the team??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm not seeing this defense.
> 
> What I'm seeing is Gordon standing in the corner and Kidd standing next to him.


Last play, he was standing in the right corner.

This play, he was standing in the left corner.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Vik getting 4th quarter PT?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Tell me when was the last time Kirk even looked at Ben's way with ball in hand in the second half. None, so far.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> The coach's job should be to make the game easier for the team's best scorer. That's the last thing SKILES does.


Its one thing for the coach of any team to help the best offensive player to score, but it also creates situations to score for himself. The blame has to go to the players as well as the coach, thats all im saying.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's shot selection in this half has been awful.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Last play, he was standing in the right corner.
> 
> This play, he was standing in the left corner.


Next play, Gordon standing under the basket. Then out to the left corner right before the turnover.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

KH back to his old ways


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, KIRK finally passed BG the ball and you know what happened? BG scored!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Now they give Gordon the ball at the top of the key, he loses kidd and gets a plenty good look.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Kirk's shot selection in this half has been awful.


yes he's been forcing too many shots. He thinks he's Steve Nash or something. Finally Gordon! yeah I'm surprised Kirk don't look for Gordon often enough.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Kirk never even looks for Gordon. This offense is so frustrating to watch. On any other team, Gordon would have 40 points right now.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Hey, KIRK finally passed BG the ball and you know what happened? BG scored!


Well its a little easier when he actually goes to get the ball instead of waiting around for the ball to come to him. Him being the scorer needs to know that we're struggling and he should constantly dart towards to the ball to get it in his hands. His been standing around way too much in the second half, playing handsies with Kidd. Just because Kidd blocked his path a few times he gave in to him most of the half. His got to be more aggresive to lose Kidd... his a whole 10 years younger than him.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich on the fast break ignores the easy play (dish to BG) and luckily gets bailed out on the foul.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

kirk dribbles away from BG all the time


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Next play, gordon starts in the right corner runs to the left corner and stands.

Meanwhile, PJ Brown gets the ball, nice spin move, open look, banks it too hard on the glass for the miss.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

sov82 said:


> kirk dribbles away from BG all the time


Yes, lets all dribble towards your own teammates.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Chops said:


> Hinrich on the fast break ignores the easy play (dish to BG) and luckily gets bailed out on the foul.


This team is terrible at the Fast Break unless it's an easy breakaway.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Well its a little easier when he actually goes to get the ball instead of waiting around for the ball to come to him. Him being the scorer needs to know that we're struggling and he should constantly dart towards to the ball to get it in his hands. His been standing around way too much in the second half, playing handsies with Kidd. Just because Kidd blocked his path a few times he gave in to him most of the half. His got to be more aggresive to lose Kidd... his a whole 10 years younger than him.


C'mon dude. Kirk isn't even looking in Gordon's direction.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I hate watching Kirk playing point. There, I said it. I just hate it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Next play, Gordon comes to get the ball, Kirk dribbles to the opposite side and at least gets it to Deng. Air ball, tho.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our "true" PGs can't get the ball to our best player. Unbelievable.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

That's probably why Deng is struggling nowadays.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nets run the last shot kind of play, pick and roll. Who sets the pick? Carter. Forces the switch, gets the mismatch, draws the foul


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Next play, Gordon comes to get the ball, Kirk dribbles to the opposite side and at least gets it to Deng. Air ball, tho.


Kirk had the lane but hesitated and it closed on him.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> C'mon dude. Kirk isn't even looking in Gordon's direction.


Well im just saying, everyone makes it between Kirk and Gordon all the time, and its really annoying. There is this constant Kirk bashing and its unfair, what about Deng amoungst others whos playing crap?

Kirk and Gordon are actually playing well and people still find things to complain about. 

Gordon scores, his the saviour. Gordon doesn't score, its Kirks fault.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

This is a joke. Hinrich doesn't want Gordon to score. Anyone else is ok.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Yes, lets all dribble towards your own teammates.


I dont care if KH has to hand the ball to BG. The Bulls are better off with it in his hands. (and you know thats not what I meant)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Well im just saying, everyone makes it between Kirk and Gordon all the time, and its really annoying. There is this constant Kirk bashing and its unfair, what about Deng amoungst others whos playing crap?
> 
> Kirk and Gordon are actually playing well and people still find things to complain about.
> 
> Gordon scores, his the saviour. Gordon doesn't score, its Kirks fault.


Why does anything that doesn't shower Kirk with praises seen as "bashing"? C'mon dude, we're all watching this game and everybody can see what's going on.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Chops said:


> This is a joke. Hinrich doesn't want Gordon to score. Anyone else is ok.


You must be related to Sloth?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

LOL, the only time Gordon takes up the ball is when he's going to call a timeout.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Our "true" PGs can't get the ball to our best player. Unbelievable.


Especially when Gordon is shooting lights out 7-9. I mean isn't Skiles drawing plays for Gordon when he's hot?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Unless Kirk has some terrific, terrific perpheral vision, it was OBVIOUS that Kirk rarely even look at Ben's direction with ball in his hnad. (I counted one time that Kirk passed the ball to Ben in 3rd and 4th Q so far.) Anybody who said otherwise is blind.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Whatever happened to giving Gordon the ball at the top of the key. A basic dribble hand-off?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Well im just saying, everyone makes it between Kirk and Gordon all the time, and its really annoying. There is this constant Kirk bashing and its unfair, what about Deng amoungst others whos playing crap?
> 
> Kirk and Gordon are actually playing well and people still find things to complain about.
> 
> Gordon scores, his the saviour. Gordon doesn't score, its Kirks fault.


Are you watching the game? Ben scored 20 in the first half and has, what, 3 shot attempts in the 2nd half? What a waste. Kirk is dribbling out the shot clock on every position. Ben is running around trying to get his attention and Kirk doesn't even look his direction.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have just 6 FGA this Q.

Hinrich 2
Deng 1
Wallace 1
Brown 1
Gordon 1


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Well im just saying, everyone makes it between Kirk and Gordon all the time, and its really annoying. There is this constant Kirk bashing and its unfair, what about Deng amoungst others whos playing crap?
> 
> Kirk and Gordon are actually playing well and people still find things to complain about.
> 
> Gordon scores, his the saviour. Gordon doesn't score, its Kirks fault.



I've posted many times that Deng isn't a playermaker, not an All-Star and only a #3 weapon on a playoff team


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

[19:22] bbbpetey: lol
[19:22] bbbpetey: LOL, the only time Gordon takes up the ball is when he's going to call a timeout.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Well im just saying, everyone makes it between Kirk and Gordon all the time, and its really annoying. There is this constant Kirk bashing and its unfair, what about Deng amoungst others whos playing crap?
> 
> <b>Kirk and Gordon are actually playing well and people still find things to complain about.</b>
> 
> Gordon scores, his the saviour. Gordon doesn't score, its Kirks fault.


Are you talking about tonight's game? Because what you said in bold is completely false.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

sov82 said:


> I've posted many times that Deng isn't a playermaker, not an All-Star and only a #3 weapon on a playoff team


Deng is also not getting the ball very much.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Captain Kirk playing Chicago right out of the game. Wow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are now down 2.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Why does anything that doesn't shower Kirk with praises seen as "bashing"? C'mon dude, we're all watching this game and everybody can see what's going on.


So what has Gordon been doing anything besides shooting and scoring tonights game?

Besides all the Nets players asking for the ball whenever Gordon is guarding them because his a liabilty. A basketball game isn't dicated on one side of the court. Not only is our offense weak this second half, but so is our defense. Our defense is also piss weak in the second half..

Also i never said whoever doesn't praise Kirk is called bashing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nothing for Ben even off the timeout :curse:

NJ up 2.

Thank You, Skiles and KIRK.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Deng is also not getting the ball very much.



You can't give the ball to Deng and expect him to create and score. He's tried 2-3 times in this game and either turned it over or shot an airball. If he's open on the wing, he's a knock down shooter (w/o 3 pt range of course)


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Let Gordon at least create!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> Are you talking about tonight's game? Because what you said in bold is completely false.


Gordon is playing well, and so is Hinrich. Kirks is not playing fantastic, but his playing better then in weeks past. Gordon has had a great first half, but his been invisiable in the second.

I never said they're playing well TOGETHER, but they are both playing relatively well in tonights game, its just that noone else besides Noc is helping the Bulls.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

DaBullz said:



> Bulls are now down 2.


This team seems to loose it's confidence QUICKLY. They were playing well, they miss a few shots and they do everything poorly.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That posession, Hinrich dribbled the ball for 20 of the 24 seconds and got his shot block when he had to force up a tough shot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is unbelievable. SKILES refuses to let BG play point.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Dribble, dribble, dribble, dribble, dribble and got runner blocked by Mikki.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hhaha, 20-17.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> So what has Gordon been doing anything besides shooting and scoring tonights game?
> 
> Besides all the Nets players asking for the ball whenever Gordon is guarding them because his a liabilty. A basketball game isn't dicated on one side of the court. Not only is our offense weak this second half, but so is our defense. Our defense is also piss weak in the second half..
> 
> Also i never said whoever doesn't praise Kirk is called bashing.


How many times have they scored on him? Further, its not BG's fault he was playing SF for all of the 3rd quarter he was in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Skiles

Pick and roll.

Gordon with the ball. Deng setting the pick.

Worked all day long and for a decade plus in Utah.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTH is Kirk trying to prove? PASS THE ****ING BALL YOU MORON!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> This is unbelievable. SKILES refuses to let BG play point.


I do agree with that, Gordon atleast needs the ball in his hands to start the offense. Since he can't get the ball any other way..


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

BULLS ARE DONE....

No calls are going the Bulls way, Deng with ALL BALL, Got fouled on his air-ball on the other end earlier.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Gordon is playing well, and so is Hinrich. Kirks is not playing fantastic, but his playing better then in weeks past. Gordon has had a great first half, but <b>his been invisiable in the second.</b>
> 
> I never said they're playing well TOGETHER, but they are both playing relatively well in tonights game, its just that noone else besides Noc is helping the Bulls.


Invisible for good rreason. Thanks to Kirk.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

An abolsute meltdown. Mikki Moore is playing like a god. Atleast we are making him look like that. This game appears over.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

wow... ok Skiles. Don't you think it's a bit too late to put the ball in Gordon's hand.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

This team is in trouble if something doesn't change.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon gets a play at PG. Drives right around 3 nets and does get his shot blocked in the end.

Bulls get the loose ball, though, and Gordon is sent back to the corner again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

One of the most pitiful coaching jobs I've ever seen.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

sov82 said:


> How many times have they scored on him? Further, its not BG's fault he was playing SF for all of the 3rd quarter he was in.


Being a defensive liabilty doesn't mean just being scored on directly. It could be giving up offensive rebounds, it could picking up fouls etc. You should stop being simple minded..


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nocioni is the ****ing king of clutch turnovers, WOW


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Whatever happen to rebounding !????


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

60 Million dollars can't box out Mikki Moore.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I think we're all getting fustarted because we're playing so crap!! But we can still win this game... 

We're just playing with no confidence what so ever.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon finally got the ball, got right to the basket, but unfortunately got his shot blocked. So then we get to see Hinrich throw up another brick from 3 point range.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Trade everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls scoreless over the last 5 minutes or so

Bulls get out and run. Hinrich with the pass to Noc. He goes up in the air, nowhere to go, gets t back to Hinrich. He dribbles, walks toward the top of the key, turns, fires up a 3. No good.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Pitiful. Disgarce.

Mikki friggin Moore.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Being a defensive liabilty doesn't mean just being scored on directly. It could be giving up offensive rebounds, it could picking up fouls etc. You should stop being simple minded..


It wouldn't be a problem if we actually scored.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kidd has scored 1 baskets on BG this entire game. Ben's played a FINNNEEEE defensive game. To pick on his D when our coach and PG refuse to give him the ball is pretty ****ing sad. The lengths people go to protect their favorite players :sigh:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Talk about Kirk not giving Gordon the ball. Gordon just walked away from Kirk before he threw up that last brick of his..


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon playing great defense tonight.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Being a defensive liabilty doesn't mean just being scored on directly. It could be giving up offensive rebounds, it could picking up fouls etc. You should stop being simple minded..


The Nets haven't shot a lot of FTs
The Bulls have rarely doubled down
The Bulls give up offensive rebounds because Ben Wallace is the only player who is an NBA size PF/Center on the court


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

RSP83 said:


> Whatever happen to rebounding !????



14 O' Rebounds for the Nets and I think every block the Bulls have had either go out of bounds or right back into the Net's hands.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

About 5 times tonight kerr and marv have said how "depleted" the nets are in the paint. Yet we can't even get a defensive or offensive rebound. What is it, 20-0 in unanswered points?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Talk about Kirk not giving Gordon the ball. Gordon just walked away from Kirk before he threw up that last brick of his..



He wasn't going to get the pass from Kirk. Everyone in the building knew that was going up.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

someone tell Hinrich that when he shoots the ball 18 times and only 6 of them go in... stop shooting for the rest of the game. just stop.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to dump it in to Gasol, JO, or KG.

What you are watching is a microcosm of what is going to happen to the Bulls as is in the playoffs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's hard to believe what I'm watching in this 2nd half.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Talk about Kirk not giving Gordon the ball. Gordon just walked away from Kirk before he threw up that last brick of his..


Like you said, should he move towards him?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Kidd has scored 1 baskets on BG this entire game. Ben's played a FINNNEEEE defensive game. To pick on his D when our coach and PG refuse to give him the ball is pretty ****ing sad. The lengths people go to protect their favorite players :sigh:


So now your assuming his my favorite player?? You must be a tad confused. Im just trying to not be so close minded. I've bashed Kirk just as much as i've bashed any other player on this team.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Now I am convinced that as long as Kirk is our PG we will be nothing but 1 playoff round and OUT team. Watching Kirk playing PG is so frustrating. How many touch Ben has in the second half? Maybe 3 touch so far?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Well chalk up anther l to pax's and his midget roster.And also full of def and zero offense.this is what happen's when u think 1 part of a 2 way game.U cann't shut every team in the nba down it's just impossible.You have to at least have a lot of finisher's,and a pg that can drive and push the ball.We have neither.

And now if you guy's agree with me on pax's it about time because i've been saying it for the longest.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't get to watch many bulls games, but the last two I've seen (Rockets, Nets) have been really disappointing.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We're just playing SH*T as a team.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Still no Gordon at PG.

While Noce and Kirk chuck away...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

****ing ****


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls push the ball up court. Gordon runs to the right corner.

Hinrich goes he other side of the court to Nocion for a shot early in the clock.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

this team sucks

hinrich, deng, pj brown, duhon and coach skiles need to go


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Bulls problems are still the same.

How about this for an offseason Paxson?

With the #2 pick in the NBA draft, the Chicago Bulls select LaMarcus Aldridge.

With the #7 pick in the NBA draft, the Boston Celtics select Brandon Roy.

We have a trade to announce folks, the Celtics have traded the rights to Brandon Roy and an unwanted contract to the Bulls for Chris Duhon and the #13 pick.

The Chicago Bulls have signed Drew Gooden.

Brandon Roy
Kirk Hinrich
Ben Gordon
Luol Deng
Andres Nocioni
Tyson Chandler
LaMarcus Aldridge
Drew Gooden


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Did you see how the crowd reacted when Ben shot that 3? Actually some belief that it might go in. haha


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

btw, Deng has a LOOOOOONG way to go to become an All Star level player. He's still way too depended on his teammates.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni's at least being agressive. I don't fault his play.

Gordon's been on Kidd for most of Q3 and all of Q4. Kidd is 5-8 in that time. I can't say hoew much of the 3-4 in Q3 was on Gordon, since he didn't start. But Kidd is 2-4 this Q.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

OMG! you know how many shots Kirk took tonight? 19.

Noc and Gordon who are shooting lights out didn't get any play run for them. This is awful! awful! You see what happen when Gordon and Noc finally get the ball.

Skiles stuck to his "Kirk Hinrich" strategy way too long.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 point game with 51 seconds left. NJ ball.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Chops said:


> Did you see how the crowd reacted when Ben shot that 3? Actually some belief that it might go in. haha



Ben's first miss from 3!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

funny stuff


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

You Are A Moron Khryapa You ****ing Idiot


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> btw, Deng has a LOOOOOONG way to go to become an All Star level player. He's still way too depended on his teammates.


His mainly a jumpshooter that needs his teammates to set him up on his sweet spots. But what he hasn't done in tonights game which he has done in the majority of this season is his slashing towards the basket. Its been non-existent.

We needed him to contribute tonight..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why The **** Is Khryapa Playing!!! Im Sick Of This Crap!! Fire Skiles!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Where's our rebound?!!!!

GOD! this game is F'in frustrating to watch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW...just wow!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

This team seems to consistently find ways to make bone-headed moves.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

KHinrich12 said:


> You Are A Moron Khryapa You ****ing Idiot


Why on earth did he grab on to him for?!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Skiles being overrated by Kerr again


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> This team seems to consistently find ways to make bone-headed moves.


I say hinrich takes a shot this next play


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I told Skiles to take Khryapa out in the first half, he just doesn't listen. He's an idiot. He is getting outcoached for the how many nights in a row now? Fire the bum.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This loss is on Skiles, Kirk and Deng. Anybody else I'm missing?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I bet skiles is drawing up the inbounds 2pt shot for hinrich play in the huddle.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

bball_1523 said:


> I say hinrich takes a shot this next play


I love Noce. 

Seriously, I have two exams tomorrow, so I just turned on the TV, but waht is up with our team? Why can't we finish games?


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Kerr:

"Nobody is better and drawing up a play for a situation like this than Skiles."

WTF??????


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Well designed by Skiles!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ring it up Noc!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> I bet skiles is drawing up the inbounds 2pt shot for hinrich play in the huddle.


OOOOOOOOOOO so close, hinrich seriously wanted to shoot that too, did you see that? LOL


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I bet skiles is drawing up the inbounds 2pt shot for hinrich play in the huddle.


It was, but then they had to go to plan b.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> This loss is on Skiles, Kirk and Deng. Anybody else I'm missing?


Don't forget Wallace.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

We are two moves away from NBA Final in my opinion (well at least to that direction). 









Trade Kirk (one of the most overated player in NBA).


Fire Skile.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Reggie was right about Gordon being tired.

He was running around and defending throughout the whole 4th quarter. When his number is called, he's tired. I guess coming from a shooter like Reggie who's game is all abour running around screens and shoot open jumpers, we have to take that seriously.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich is 6-19 shooting
PJ Brown and Viktor combined 0-7


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> We are two moves away from NBA Final in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> Reggie was right about Gordon being tired.
> 
> He was running around and defending throughout the whole 4th quarter. When his number is called, he's tired. I guess coming from a shooter like Reggie who's game is all abour running around screens and shoot open jumpers, we have to take that seriously.



Or maybe he's just not a 100% shooter from 3-point range?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Skiles draws up another two point play, he should be punched in the face by the closest fan.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

So how about my suggestion of trying to convince Kidd to play for Skiles?

I would trade Kirk and whomever for Kidd.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Down by 3. 14 seconds.

2 point play.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Reggie Miller still bitter about all those losses to Chicago.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Three point game.

Either Gordon and Noc. But, I have a feeling Kirk is going to take this one.

But seriously, I'm surprised of Kirk's decision to throw 19 shots tonight. I respect his skills, but as the captain of the team he should've known better who's his man when it comes to scoring.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How about this trade?

Bulls Trade:

Kirk Hinrich
PJ Brown
Viktar Khryapa
Andres Nocioni

Cavs Trade:

Donyell Marshall
Drew Gooden
Anderson Vareajo
Ira Newble
Damon Jones


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think both Hinrich and Skiles should be punched in the face.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

i hate that call with no time outs left


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kirk Get Off The Bulls Roster Now! You Too Skiles


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

3 down, go for the 2????????


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Oh great, Kirk's probably trying to imitate that Luke Ridnour commercial.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Why???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

KH fakes the handoff to BG....HUGE suprise...fubbles the ball and gets his shot blocked...and even if he made it, he was on the line....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Watch Kirk hit th game tying 3


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kirk at it again. That's three in a row in one night


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mizenkay, have any sharp objects? Go stab Kirk Hinrich and Scott Skiles.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

HAHAHAHa look! who took the last shot!? I Just know it would end like this.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich loses the ball HAHAHAHAHAHA! Wow what a team.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

**** Kirk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sucks


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Meh...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich with the fake handoff to Ben, OMG WOW


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Who do the bulls play next? I'm ready for another double digit pt blown lead


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

What a tragic game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its really very simple. If bigger guards post up Gordon, you guys are in trouble. Great game though


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I know Ben's been cold the second half, but he knows how to elevate for a 3. Kirk shooting the last shot is a mess...shades of Kansas-Syracuse.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Are Kirk and Ben fighting or something????? I mean, come on...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Symbol of how the night went. Jesus.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

What pisses me off more than anything is they didn't call anything against Nochbar tonight. He had an offensive foul in the last minute. He reached all night! Can they not call a foul on this guy at all!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone notice how when Hinrich and Kidd were at the gorund on that final play, Hinrich pushed Kidd down? Shhould have been an O foul.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon was 1-5 in the 2nd half.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Can BG get any more underutilized?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I'd be pretty pissed if I were Ben Gordon. He only took 2 shots in the second half. 4 shots in the second half. That alone tells you a lot why we loss the game tonight.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

HB said:


> Its really very simple. If bigger guards post up Gordon, you guys are in trouble. Great game though


That didn't really have much bearing on the outcome.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hinrich, the all mighty clutch player.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

HB said:


> Its really very simple. If bigger guards post up Gordon, you guys are in trouble. Great game though


It wasn't a great game, it was painful to watch in every sense.

I think i much prefer the Bulls that could score over 100 points and allow to other team to score alot and win the game, over this team of holding the oppositions to relatively low scores but us scoring even less.

What has happened to our offensive game??


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Gordon & Nocioni = 18/31

Kirk, Du, PJ, Khyrpa, Wallace & Deng = 10/44


Horrible.......


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Chops said:


> Gordon was 1-5 in the 2nd half.


You forgot to add your "WOW".


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Great play by Kidd. He's got some quick hands as Kirk was trying to find someone open to pass to. It was funny the way Kirk used his hand to shove him down and away. Even though Kirk may have gotten fouled, he was over the 3 point line.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

H.O.V.A. said:


> Can BG get any more underutilized?


No.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Now I refuse to believe that we will be a Championship contending team some day AS LONG AS Kirk is playing PG 35 plus minutes every night.

I simply refuse to believe that Kirk is the heart and soul of this Bulls team because if that is the case we are doomed.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

This game was lost on the boards, not by the guards. Where was Ben Wallace tonight?

Maybe Ben has a little trouble with the back-to-back games.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Chops said:


> Gordon was 1-5 in the 2nd half.


yeah and Kirk is 6-20 throughout the whole game. you know you better go to somebody else when you're shooting that bad.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Has this team had a Game Winning shot in the final seconds over the last few years?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is anyone else getting fed up with Hinrich? He is a good player, but not a franchise player the team makes him out to be. He would be good in Cleveland or San Antonio or Miami or Dallas. He's good here, but I feel he loses more games for us in the clutch than wins them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Anyone notice how when Hinrich and Kidd were at the gorund on that final play, Hinrich pushed Kidd down? Shhould have been an O foul.


they don't call that at the end of games


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We missed a WHOLE LOT of offensive contribution from Deng. Where was he tonight? Has he found himself a girlfriend?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

What gets me is some of the no calls against New Jersey. The air ball by Deng (hit by Carter on the shot), Carter hitting Noc on the arm on the last 3 he made, the push in the back by Richard Jefferson when Noc was trying to dump the ball off to Deng underneath, which to led him not catching the pass. Nochbar fouling most of the night but nothing being called.

I'm sick of still being disrespected by the refs. The superstar treatment for a whole team pisses me off to no end. Deng blocked Michael Moore and they call it a foul. PJ Brown goes for a shot and gets pushed sideways, nothing called. If your going to let them play, then don't call the same foul on us when you don't call it on THEM!!!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Kirk is 1-7 on 3's , has Nocioni wide the **** open, and his foot is over the line, and he still goes up with it, and of course he doesn't get it off.

If this was 2 years ago or even last year, I'd probably be inclined to chalk these collapses up to youth. At this point though, I expect some growth beyond this ****, and seeing that it has not come, I have to conclude that the lack of poise this tea so frequently shows is a result of something lacking in the makeup of the mainstays of this team.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

If it wasn't for the slow start they got off to in the third quater they were on fire before the came. And Kirk wasn't even intend to pass to Gordon at the end.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kirk Hinrich = Overrated


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Is anyone else getting fed up with Hinrich? He is a good player, but not a franchise player the team makes him out to be. He would be good in Cleveland or San Antonio or Miami or Dallas. He's good here, but I feel <b>he loses more games for us in the clutch than wins them.</b>


Obvious fact.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Kirk is good when he's not trying to do too much. His job is to pass the ball, defend, and shoot within the flow of the team play. He did none tonight.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> yeah and Kirk is 6-20 throughout the whole game. you know you better go to somebody else when you're shooting that bad.



I don't disagree. I think it's pretty disturbing to see the leading scorer of this team go 7-8 in the first half and then only get 5 looks the ENTIRE second half. Hinrich shot the ball 7 more times and made 2 less shots than Ben.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Hinrich isnt the answer. Skiles isnt the answer. Ben Wallace, the terrific 16 million man isnt the answer. Reality sucks.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Kirk Hinrich = Overrated


x 10


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Chops said:


> That didn't really have much bearing on the outcome.


Umm yeah it did. Making them work on defense and actually having to guard someone a few inches taller and a few pounds heavier takes a toll on the body. BG basically disappeared once Vince started posting him up, same thing happened to Kirk when Kidd was on him.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> I'd be pretty pissed if I were Ben Gordon. He only took 2 shots in the second half. 4 shots in the second half. That alone tells you a lot why we loss the game tonight.


Maybe because Skiles had him guarding Cater the entire second half.....Again I ask, "What did we draft Thabo for..????"
He was forced to play defense the entire second half.

What has happened to Deng?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Chops said:


> Gordon was 1-5 in the 2nd half.


He didn't get the ball very much, either. Kidd did a great job of denying him the ball. And Kirk has to bring the ball up the floor every single play, for some reason, even though he can't shoot or drive past defenders. 

Give credit to Lawrence Frank. He made fantastic decisions and won despite having a less talented team.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

H.O.V.A. said:


> Hinrich isnt the answer. Skiles isnt the answer. Ben Wallace, the terrific 16 million man isnt the answer. Reality sucks.


True. True. True. 3 for 3.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

HB said:


> Umm yeah it did. Making them work on defense and actually having to guard someone a few inches taller and a few pounds heavier takes a toll on the body. BG basically disappeared once Vince started posting him up, same thing happened to Kirk when Kidd was on him.


Well you can be brainwashed by the TNT in-game analysis if you want. What I saw was BG not getting an opportunity in the 2nd half. 5 shot attempts.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

My favorite moment of the game was when New Jersey kept on posting up Hinrich and Gordon. What was Skiles' response? He brought in Duhon. :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Xantos said:


> Maybe because Skiles had him guarding Cater the entire second half.....Again I ask, "What did we draft Thabo for..????"
> He was forced to play defense the entire second half.
> 
> What has happened to Deng?


Kirk is trying to pump his stats up (besides FG% of course), thats what happened to Deng (and winning for that matter).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Bulls offense:

Dribble, dribble, dribble, dirbble, 3.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn you Skiles. Every damn time, it's the same dumb 'go for 2 and foul' strategy, the one that cost us the game in Houston. Sad to get outcoached by Dantoni, but at least he had some balls at the end of that game


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Has this team had a Game Winning shot in the final seconds over the last few years?


Ben Gordon hit one to beat the Knicks last year, and a couple of times in 04-05. Too bad Skiles has stayed away from him like the plague since then..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> Kirk is good when he's not trying to do too much. His job is to pass the ball, defend, and shoot within the flow of the team play. He did none tonight.


I definitly agree with that. His got to stop thinking that shooting shots will get his rythme back into the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chops said:


> Well you can be brainwashed by the TNT in-game analysis if you want. What I saw was BG not getting an opportunity in the 2nd half. 5 shot attempts.


Yup, Ben didn't have the ball in his hands a lot, and when he did, he wasn't exactly in anything favorable either. Hinrich is a little dousche that tries to bring down Gordon so that he personally doesn't lose his precious starting spot...whats Kirk going to do when that day comes, cry? Is he going to cry when Skiles is hard on him in practice again? Kirk's a little *****, we have to trade him or cut him, or something. He can't be on this team, and have the team be successful. He's selfish, and doesn't care about winning.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm also gonna have to disagree once again with those individuals who have insisted that our rebounding is not a problem. We've lost nearly half our games, and a near constant in those losses has been an inability to control the defensive boards, especially in key situations.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> Ben Gordon hit one to beat the Knicks last year, and a couple of times in 04-05. Too bad Skiles has stayed away from him like the plague since then..



Now I remember the 2 in 04-05, of course I remember Arenas more.


But I don't remember any last year. 


I know that this year we've had at least 2 go against us so far.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Babble-On said:


> I'm also gonna have to disagree once again with those individuals who have insisted that our rebounding is not a problem. We've lost nearly half our games, and a near constant in those losses has been an inability to control the defensive boards, especially in key situations.


I agree. The last couple games I've seen the other team just keeps getting O'Rebounds and getting second chances. 

16 O Rebounds tonight is not acceptable. They showed a stat somewhere in the 3rd Qtr that said NJ had 16 second-chance points to ZERO for the Bulls.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Xantos said:


> Maybe because Skiles had him guarding Cater the entire second half.....Again I ask, "What did we draft Thabo for..????"
> He was forced to play defense the entire second half.
> 
> What has happened to Deng?


Guarding Carter is not supposed to be Gordon's job. I thought all this time, the talk was Kirk Hinrich is the guy who guard opponent's best offensive player. If there's a guy who's going to be tired guarding opponent's best offensive player, I expect that guy is Hinrich.

Gordon should focus on scoring the basket because that's what he does best. Score! When Gordon has the ball in his hands, you see more players open. Because he draws a lot of defender's attention.

Deng can't create his own shot.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Babble-On said:


> I'm also gonna have to disagree once again with those individuals who have insisted that our rebounding is not a problem. We've lost nearly half our games, and a near constant in those losses has been an inability to control the defensive boards, especially in key situations.


Yeah, but it's more fun to blame everything on the guards.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I usually wouldn't bring this up in a thread.

But administrators, is this serious...did I seriously get a warning for suggesting the Bulls trade Kirk Hinrich? Thats a joke.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

That clean Deng block on Jefferson was called a foul. Pity.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> Guarding Carter is not supposed to be Gordon's job. I thought all this time, the talk was Kirk Hinrich is the guy who guard opponent's best offensive player. If there's a guy who's going to be tired guarding opponent's best offensive player, I expect that guy is Hinrich.
> 
> Gordon should focus on scoring the basket because that's what he does best. Score! When Gordon has the ball in his hands, you see more players open. Because he draws a lot of defender's attention.
> 
> Deng can't create his own shot.


Gordon's a better defensive player than Hinrich. Hinrich can't guard the other teams best players, Gordon has to.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> Guarding Carter is not supposed to be Gordon's job. I thought all this time, the talk was Kirk Hinrich is the guy who guard opponent's best offensive player. If there's a guy who's going to be tired guarding opponent's best offensive player, I expect that guy is Hinrich.


it's how the defense started. but vince sets a pick for kidd and so the defenders switched.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

OK guys, let's trade Kirk away to another team. When he starts playing great for them and maybe wins a title, you all can wish again he was on your team again.

Let's forget about the fact he was playing his *** off the 2003-2004 season before the other guys got here. He was taking beatings everynight on the court. Playing for pride and wanting to win. 

Ben Gordon in the 2nd half either had Richard Jefferson or Vince Carter on him most of the time. He's only basket came when Jason Kidd was on him. They denied him the ball as best as they could and did a good job of it. I wanted him to have the ball also but it's hard when you have someone 3 to 4 inches taller than you denying and playing defense on you. 

Another thing about Ben Gordon, his defense is still not great. How many times did Kidd take him underneath and score? 

Like most said tonight, where was Luol Deng? He was not effective tonight.

This team is just not consistent, we don't suck, we aren't terrible, we are inconsistent. We have those periods where we hit a lull. I think last night's game started to hit us in the 3rd. When New Jersey made the run, we started to panic and play out of our game.

I can't believe some people on here truly believe we were going to go from 1st round losers to Champions over night. Do me a favor, go back to the 84-85 season and look at each year's progression from the Bulls. 

Wasn't it great going from 1st round losers 3 straight years to Champs the next? Oh wait, no we made it to the 2nd round that year and lost to Detroit.

Well the next year, it was great winning the title.....no, lost to Detroit in the Eastern Conference Finals that year. We were the 6th seed that year and came very close to being out in the 1st round if it wasn't for "The Shot!"

Do I need to go on?

I will admit that Kirk needs to pass more, but I will admit that Gordon needs to be more agressive on D, that Deng needs to drive when the shot isn't falling, that Skiles does need to play Thabo and Thomas more than PJ Brown or Victor Khyrapa.

I'm just as frustrated but as long as we make the playoffs and get past the 1st round and maybe the Eastern Conf. Finals, I will be happy. I'm just being realistic about this team.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

PJ Brown has one ugly shot


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

defensive rebounding and offense was the Bulls problem tonite. Their initial defense was fine. I'm not about to say BG was 1st team all defensive tonite but he certainly did a fair job.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

We didn't see Sweets in the game tonight. He's always good for 5-10 minutes. I think Skiles should've put him in when the Nets was making their run in the 3rd. Despite a lot of Sweets' shortcoming, most of the time when he's in the game and we start feeding him the ball, we're able to get some points and stop opposing teams from making deeper run.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think all the problems seen with our offense can be seen in the "Offense Sucks Thread"...but of course its been proven that our offense is quite good in that thread.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Yeah, but it's more fun to blame everything on the guards.


Plenty of blame to go around in this one. Not everything was their fault, but when you manage to shoot 6-20 and effectively ice our two leading scorers, then you're part of the problem.

Big Ben's back is supposedly acting up. I'm really glad we traded away a 24 year old 7'1 guy with an iffy back for a 31 year old 6'8 guy with an iffy back.

Especially since this team is going somewhere this year.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

MikeDC said:


> Plenty of blame to go around in this one. Not everything was their fault, but when you manage to shoot 6-20 and effectively ice our two leading scorers, then you're part of the problem.
> 
> Big Ben's back is supposedly acting up. I'm really glad we traded away a 24 year old 7'1 guy with an iffy back for a 31 year old 6'8 guy with an iffy back.
> 
> Especially since this team is going somewhere this year.


I feel sorry for Chandler as a former Bull. His new team was playing well untill Peja and Paul got injuried. Now their team is down the sh*tter. Poor Chandler..


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> Another thing about Ben Gordon, his defense is still not great. How many times did Kidd take him underneath and score?



Kidd had one layup and made one jump shot within 10 feet in the 2nd half.

Vince Carter did not have any layups, dunks or jumpshots made within 10 feet in the 2nd half.

Excluding the intentional fouls on Kidd at the end of the game, Carter and Kidd made 3 FTs in the 2nd half.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Yup, Ben didn't have the ball in his hands a lot, and when he did, he wasn't exactly in anything favorable either. Hinrich is a little dousche that tries to bring down Gordon so that he personally doesn't lose his precious starting spot...whats Kirk going to do when that day comes, cry? Is he going to cry when Skiles is hard on him in practice again? Kirk's a little *****, we have to trade him or cut him, or something. He can't be on this team, and have the team be successful. He's selfish, and doesn't care about winning.


I would have thought you were crazy before, but I actually agree. Kirk Hinrich and the love affair with him, is the problem. Either he over-dribbles or takes bad shots. Sometimes he gets a layup or makes a bad shot, so his fanboys have some more excuses to root for him. His assists mainly come from open jumpshots. We're not talking about a poor man's Steve Nash. KIRK HINRICH IS THE HOMELESS MAN'S VERSION OF STEVE NASH. HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO PASS THE BALL TO BEN GORDON.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

If Scott Skiles wasnt coaching, this game would have been a W. If Kirk Hinrich didn't have carte blanche to monopolize the offense, the Bulls would have won. If the Bulls decided to clean up the glass a little, they would have won. That simple.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

sov82 said:


> Kidd had one layup and made one jump shot within 10 feet in the 2nd half.
> 
> Vince Carter did not have any layups, dunks or jumpshots made within 10 feet in the 2nd half.


How many free throws did Carter get when he posted Gordon up underneath? The reason why didn't he have any layups, dunks is cause he doesn't drive like he used to. He settles for the jumpshot more than the drive. Plus, when he did drive the defense collapsed and that opened up some shots for New Jersey.

I just rewatched the last play. The reason Hinrich did not hand off to Gordon is Carter was on him like glue. Plus, Hinrich got fouled by Nochbar with about 1.6 on the clock. Plenty of time to hit the free throws and play defense and have a quick foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> I usually wouldn't bring this up in a thread.
> 
> But administrators, is this serious...did I seriously get a warning for suggesting the Bulls trade Kirk Hinrich? Thats a joke.


You can't trade kirk. He's un-trade-a-bull


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

H.O.V.A. said:


> I would have thought you were crazy before, but I actually agree. Kirk Hinrich and the love affair with him, is the problem. Either he over-dribbles or takes bad shots. Sometimes he gets a layup or makes a bad shot, so his fanboys have some more excuses to root for him. His assists mainly come from open jumpshots. We're not talking about a poor man's Steve Nash. KIRK HINRICH IS THE HOMELESS MAN'S VERSION OF STEVE NASH. HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO PASS THE BALL TO BEN GORDON.


Does anybody remember Steve Nash in his fourth year, playing for Dallas? When they lost in the 1st or 2nd round I remember?

Cause Steve Nash was so great back then, he was the MVP he is now!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> How many free throws did Carter get when he posted Gordon up underneath? The reason why didn't he have any layups, dunks is cause he doesn't drive like he used to. He settles for the jumpshot more than the drive. Plus, when he did drive the defense collapsed and that opened up some shots for New Jersey.
> 
> I just rewatched the last play. The reason Hinrich did not hand off to Gordon is Carter was on him like glue. Plus, Hinrich got fouled by Nochbar with about 1.6 on the clock. Plenty of time to hit the free throws and play defense and have a quick foul.


Excluding the intentional fouls on Kidd at the end of the game, Carter and Kidd made 3 FTs in the 2nd half.

Stop making excuses for Hinrich at the end of the game. If he doesn't want to pass the ball to Gordon, fine. Make something happen. You aren't going to get that call. And sure, lets assume he makes both free throws. A foul will take the clock to 1 second left with NO time outs left. The game is OVER.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> You can't trade kirk. He's un-trade-a-bull


Not this year anyway, with his contract.

But with the rate he is playing, i would be suprised if Paxson doesn't re-evaluate Kirks value to this team. 

I don't think i would have ever said it, but Roy would have been a great pick up for the Bulls. He could have been PERFECT with Gordon in the back court since he can obviously handle the ball, and is a tall guard.

Sure, our defense may suffer a little in the backcourt, but it would be a better combo compared to Duhon and Gordon, or Gordon and Hinrich. We're just so small in the backcourt and i hate it when big guards abuse our small guards. 

I certainly wouldn't have minded my orginal choice of Aldridge and Brewer either. But seeing Roy play, he would have been perfect.

That being said, Kirk needs to certainly wake up and stop relying on his shots to fall to get his game back, his got to go back to what he does best, drive, pass and play defense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon guarded vince and I thought he did a nice job


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

sov82 said:


> Excluding the intentional fouls on Kidd at the end of the game, Carter and Kidd made 3 FTs in the 2nd half.
> 
> Stop making excuses for Hinrich at the end of the game. If he doesn't want to pass the ball to Gordon, fine. Make something happen. You aren't going to get that call. And sure, lets assume he makes both free throws. A foul will take the clock to 1 second left with NO time outs left. The game is OVER.


Exactly, good post


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> Duhon guarded vince and I thought he did a nice job


But this is what happens with a small backcourt. Big guards can just over look the defense and find other options, where as with an equal sized guard you can atleast deny that extra look, like Carter and Kidd did to Hinrich and Gordon.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> OK guys, let's trade Kirk away to another team. When he starts playing great for them and maybe wins a title, you all can wish again he was on your team again.


Not if he play like tonight. The type of game he's showing tonight is really not his game. I hope tonight was just a bad night for Kirk. Because if that's they type of player he's going to be like in the future, that's bad.

This is also a wake up call on Deng. He has to step up offensively, work on posting up. He has to watch tape of Rashard Lewis (the mid-range, off the dribble, mini post up game, but not the three point shooting). Cause if he can't create his own shot that means we can only rely on Gordon and Kirk. And when Gordon can't get an open look throughout the game like tonight, Kirk is going to overdribble like tonight.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I feel sorry for Chandler as a former Bull. His new team was playing well untill Peja and Paul got injuried. Now their team is down the sh*tter. Poor Chandler..


Very often in NBA personnel moves, everyone loses.
* We make a splash and sign Wallace, but he looks old, and without a tall guy next to him, we look overrated. But the Pistons are still worse off too. Everyone loses.
* We trade Chandler for a washed up bum. Chandler would have helped, but he's not helping his new team much with them losing their 3 top guys (West too).
* We trade Curry for a guy who looks light years away, and we're on season two of one-dimensional offensive suckitude without him. Not that the Knicks have done well themselves... they're mediocre and need other things.

It's always amazing to me just how much the team affect on players is underrated. A player's individual success has a lot... more than most give credit for. Even very good players like Wallace can look pretty forgettable if they aren't put in a position to do what they do best. And even players with obvious flaws, like the 3 Cs, can have a positive effect better than what we might judge their individual ability is, if only their skills are properly complemented.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> Plenty of blame to go around in this one. Not everything was their fault, but when you manage to shoot 6-20 and effectively ice our two leading scorers, then you're part of the problem.
> 
> Big Ben's back is supposedly acting up. I'm really glad we traded away a 24 year old 7'1 guy with an iffy back for a 31 year old 6'8 guy with an iffy back.
> 
> Especially since this team is going somewhere this year.


You know, there's been a stinging irony to Pax's moves.

Remember when half the board was celebrating the trade of Jamal Crawford because he was apparently nothing but a low IQ shoot-first point guard interested only in his offense and not getting other teammates involved ? 

Well, look what we have now.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

NJ scored a whopping 86 points in the game. At one point, 16 points were second chance points. Its up to the front line to be the primary rebounders. The Bulls lost not because they have small guards. They lost because they can't rebound and struggled offensively.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> Not if he play like tonight. The type of game he's showing tonight is really not his game. I hope tonight was just a bad night for Kirk. Because if that's they type of player he's going to be like in the future, that's bad.
> 
> This is also a wake up call on Deng. He has to step up offensively, work on posting up. *He has to watch tape of Rashard Lewis *(the mid-range, off the dribble, mini post up game, and not the three point shooting). Cause if he can't create his own shot that means we can only rely on Gordon and Kirk. And when Gordon can't get an open look throughout the game like tonight, Kirk is going to overdribble like tonight.


Minus Rashard Lewis's defense and his over shooting of the 3 point shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> Does anybody remember Steve Nash in his fourth year, playing for Dallas? When they lost in the 1st or 2nd round I remember?
> 
> Cause Steve Nash was so great back then, he was the MVP he is now!


Kirk Hinrich doesn't have the psyche to be anything close to Steve Nash. Kirk Hinrich is closer to heading down the path of Stephon Marbury than Steve Nash.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

sov82 said:


> Excluding the intentional fouls on Kidd at the end of the game, Carter and Kidd made 3 FTs in the 2nd half.
> 
> Stop making excuses for Hinrich at the end of the game. If he doesn't want to pass the ball to Gordon, fine. Make something happen. You aren't going to get that call. And sure, lets assume he makes both free throws. A foul will take the clock to 1 second left with NO time outs left. The game is OVER.


I'm not trying to defend anybody here. It's amazing when we start losing, we have to find one player to single out. Cause Kirk had a bad stretch of games he needs to go now. 

I wanted Gordon to have the ball in the end, I did. But you know what, had it been blocked by Carter, would you all rip into Ben? Not a chance in Hell! It would have been, let's get the ball to him earlier. I would agree on that but they denied him the ball. Gordon is NOT a great defender, Duhon is a better defender, Kirk is a better defender. Name a game where Ben has totally shut someone down or totally took them out of the game!

Carter is not the player he used to be, PLAIN AND SIMPLE! That's why he might be on the trading block. The MVP for the Nets is Jason Kidd and will always be, when he is gone, goodbye to a decent Nets team.

We lost this game cause of

1. We went away from the offense when New Jersey made their run.
2. New Jersey denying Gordon the ball in the 2nd half.
3. The free throw line!!! How many games have we lost to New Jersey cause of free throws? 
New Jersey 23-34
Chicago 16-18 Ben Gordon 2-2 both technical free throws
4. Where was the driving get to the line Gordon, when he did get the ball?

Plus, if there is 1 second left and you think it is over with no timeouts left, then you don't watch a lot of basketball. I've seen a lot in 20 some years of watching this game!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Kirk Hinrich doesn't have the psyche to be anything close to Steve Nash. Kirk Hinrich is closer to heading down the path of Stephon Marbury than Steve Nash.


First you question players off-season work? To your thought of Kirks lack of it since he played for the USA team. To you saying that he was partying too much. To saying you think his not conditioned because he doesn't have big pecs that you desire.

But if that wasn't enough now your questioning his physche. You definitly did out-do yourself this time Sloth. You are a true master of fantasy in every aspect... you should write a book.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> kulaz3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Not if he play like tonight. The type of game he's showing tonight is really not his game. I hope tonight was just a bad night for Kirk. Because if that's they type of player he's going to be like in the future, that's bad.
> ...


That's what I'm saying. You should watch Rashard play more. He's scoring ability has expand more than just shooting threes.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

If Gordon attempted a 2pointer down by 3 with 2 seconds left, I'd be on him as well


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> I'm not trying to defend anybody here. It's amazing when we start losing, we have to find one player to single out. Cause Kirk had a bad stretch of games he needs to go now.
> 
> I wanted Gordon to have the ball in the end, I did. But you know what, had it been blocked by Carter, would you all rip into Ben? Not a chance in Hell! It would have been, let's get the ball to him earlier. I would agree on that but they denied him the ball. Gordon is NOT a great defender, Duhon is a better defender, Kirk is a better defender. Name a game where Ben has totally shut someone down or totally took them out of the game!
> 
> ...


Oh, come on, Ben Gordon is a better defender than Kirk Hinrich. Kirk Hinrich hasn't shut down anyone ever.

Everyone will point to Dwyane Wade in the playoffs last year, but anyone with eyes could see that Wade's struggles were because of Nocioni and Chandler being able to get in the lane for good positions to draw charges/alter shots which made Wade struggle. Once Wade altered his game to move to more of a midrange jumpshot, and bankshot game...it wasn't even close.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> First you question players off-season work? To your thought of Kirks lack of it since he played for the USA team. To you saying that he was partying too much. To saying you think his not conditioned because he doesn't have big pecs that you desire.
> 
> But if that wasn't enough now your questioning his physche. You definitly did out-do yourself this time Sloth. You are a true master of fantasy in every aspect... you should write a book.


_Scott is pushing him to be the best he can be. Remind me to run that one by Ben. *I know people think Skiles is way tougher on Gordon than Hinrich, though not in practice from what I've heard. Hinrich doesn't take the demands as well as Gordon does, like Phil Jackson with Pippen and Grant. He knew Horace could take it and Pippen would pout.*_

<br>


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> That's what I'm saying. You should watch Rashard play more. He's scoring ability has expand more than just shooting threes.


Oh, im not denying that Lewis is not a good player. I really like him as a player, but Deng has the chance to be better than Lewis. Thats all. Lewis is strictly a shooter with the occasional inside shots and drives he makes. But his a really good shooter so it doesn't really matter if he stays a shooter.

But Deng has the chance to be a great all round player, that plays defense, takes the mid-range shot, slashes, rebounds and it would be nice if he could extent his range this off season to the 3point line without falling in love with it, but just to put more pressure on his defenders to open up his inside game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> _Scott is pushing him to be the best he can be. Remind me to run that one by Ben. *I know people think Skiles is way tougher on Gordon than Hinrich, though not in practice from what I've heard. Hinrich doesn't take the demands as well as Gordon does, like Phil Jackson with Pippen and Grant. He knew Horace could take it and Pippen would pout.*_
> 
> <br>


.....??

Is that from your new book? Or some ramblings of insight into your thoughts?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

This game should have been a sleeper blowout in our favor. Playing with Kirk at point guard and Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, Andres Nocioni watching at the corners is like having a Ferrari engine in a race with a tipsy-*** driver. What a huge waste.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BullsAttitude said:


> Carter is not the player he used to be, PLAIN AND SIMPLE! That's why he might be on the trading block. The MVP for the Nets is Jason Kidd and will always be, when he is gone, goodbye to a decent Nets team.


25/6/4 - 1stl on 46%? Please.

Carter was hacked by the Bulls all night long and the refs swallowed their whistles. Carter had an all-around game tonight despite his eye injury - 18/10/6 assists.

Try to speak on things you know something of next time before making such comments.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> .....??
> 
> Is that from your new book? Or some ramblings of insight into your thoughts?


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...1,3676089.story?page=2&coll=chi-sportstop-hed


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Kirk Hinrich doesn't have the psyche to be anything close to Steve Nash. Kirk Hinrich is closer to heading down the path of Stephon Marbury than Steve Nash.


Yeah, cause Steve Nash had so much praise during his 4th year in the league. Everybody talked about how he was such a superstar! Note my sarcasm there! 

Steve Nash did not get the recognition as a Superstar player until 2 years ago in Phoenix, when he helped turn that team into a contender. Which was his 9th year in the league!!!

Hinrich doesn't state he believes he is the best point guard in the league. Stephon Marbury is a shoot first, pass second mentality. Kirk is just being agressive when no one else is besides Nocioni. 

Cause Ben Gordon would be a better point guard than Kirk, I loved how Ben just passed the ball each time he got it in the 1st half. No, he looked to shoot the ball, which is his strength.

Cause Ben Gordon doesn't make any mistakes as a point guard, how bout the Cleveland game when we were holding on to a lead and he tried to get fancy in front of Larry Hughes and got it STOLEN! You don't get fancy at the end of a close game!

EVERY PLAYER ON THIS TEAM MAKES A MISTAKE! It is not one players fault that we lose, it's the teams fault!!! We didn't get the stops we needed, we didn't get to the line like we should have, we didn't play smart basketball, the same thing coach Skiles keeps talking about.

Also, I'm getting tired of Charles Barkely! I think he is still pissed he lost to us in the 93 Finals.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...1,3676089.story?page=2&coll=chi-sportstop-hed


A segment from Sam Smith? Case closed, no further comment needed.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> I'm not trying to defend anybody here. It's amazing when we start losing, we have to find one player to single out. Cause Kirk had a bad stretch of games he needs to go now.
> 
> I wanted Gordon to have the ball in the end, I did. But you know what, had it been blocked by Carter, would you all rip into Ben? Not a chance in Hell! It would have been, let's get the ball to him earlier. I would agree on that but they denied him the ball. Gordon is NOT a great defender, Duhon is a better defender, Kirk is a better defender. Name a game where Ben has totally shut someone down or totally took them out of the game!
> 
> ...


1. True. I think slowing down the offense by putting Sweets in would've helped a little.
2. Ok, why don't Skiles switch Ben to bring the ball up then? Everybody knows Ben is our best player with the ball in his hand. And this is one thing that I still don't understand. Skiles is turning Ben into a Rip Hamilton type of player who'll run through screen, catch, and shoot. But, he's at his best when he has the ball in his hand and create. Ben doesn't have to do it full time, but he has to have a chance to do it in the game. We're not utilizing Ben Gordon properly. Kirk and Ben's role in this team is just not balance right now.
3. True that we still don't get the ref's respect.
4. In the first half Ben's jumper was hot. He decided to go with it. In the second half, he just didn't get enough touch/opportunity to get into the offense. Kirk and Gordon was just not seeing eye to eye tonight. Skiles deserve the blame too.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> Yeah, cause Steve Nash had so much praise during his 4th year in the league. Everybody talked about how he was such a superstar! Note my sarcasm there!
> 
> Steve Nash did not get the recognition as a Superstar player until 2 years ago in Phoenix, when he helped turn that team into a contender. Which was his 9th year in the league!!!
> 
> ...


Just look at the similiarities between Hinirch and Marbury's games. They're basically the same player. Hinrich tries to sabotage Gordon. Thats not Nash like, Nash would pass to Gordon.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> _Scott is pushing him to be the best he can be. Remind me to run that one by Ben. *I know people think Skiles is way tougher on Gordon than Hinrich, though not in practice from what I've heard. Hinrich doesn't take the demands as well as Gordon does, like Phil Jackson with Pippen and Grant. He knew Horace could take it and Pippen would pout.*_
> 
> <br>



LOL, have you read "The Jordan Rules" or "Michael Jordan: Playing for Keeps" ?

See, the last line shows what you really know. Grant could not take it and he would pout. You are not old enough to remember that. Grant stormed out of a practice before the 92-93 season cause Jordan and Pippen was getting extra rest cause of the Olympics!

Jordan stated he belived the Bulls would not have won in 93-94 if he was there cause of Grant. Horace Grant was the biggest distraction this team had during it's first run. If he didn't like the hotel, he would check into his own across town and miss the shootaround the next morning.

He would cry on the bench after Phil would rip into him. He was just waiting for his payday after his contract was up, he wanted to stick it to this team.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Just look at the similiarities between Hinirch and Marbury's games. They're basically the same player. Hinrich tries to sabotage Gordon. Thats not Nash like, Nash would pass to Gordon.


Just like Hinrich didn't pass it off to Gordon when he beat New York in the 04-05 season on his floater?

Just like Hinrich didn't pass it out to Gordon againt Miami 2 years ago and BG hit a big three to put us up 7 in overtime?

Just like Hinrich didn't pass it to Gordon last year against Milwaukee when we were only up 2 with under a minute to go?

Just like Hinrich didn't pass it to Gordon in the Houston game earlier this year when he had the hot hand?

Do I need to go on? Don't mess with somebody who has a great memory, especially when it comes to the Bulls!

P.S. I've been a fan longer than you've been alive!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Just like Hinrich didn't pass it off to Gordon when he beat New York in the 04-05 season on his floater?
> 
> Just like Hinrich didn't pass it out to Gordon againt Miami 2 years ago and BG hit a big three to put us up 7 in overtime?
> 
> ...


Dude, you should tell him to go to his room. the kid will drive you crazy


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

What was up with Deng?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> What was up with Deng?


He lost his virginity last night, leave him alone.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> What was up with Deng?


How many times did you see him get the ball?


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> What was up with Deng?


he's one-dimensional. Can only score around setups. Can't create his own shot, gets lucky on put backs, and is ok on defense.

but then again skiles needs to go because his gameplan sucked tonight and didn't allow deng to do his one-dimensional scoring.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> Dude, you should tell him to go to his room. the kid will drive you crazy


He is probably already there!!!

Look, I agree with everybody that Ben Gordon should have got more touches in the 2nd half but this BS of Kirk and Skiles is killing Ben Gordon's career is unbelievable to see and hear!

It's amazing that Kirk is one of the players that helped turn this franchise back around and now it's screw you Kirk, we want you gone, we don't care what you did for us!!!!

Still amazing no one has posted back at going to look at the progression of the Bulls during the 80s.

When Ben Wallace was signed, everybody started stating we would win the East or possibly the NBA title. I was realistic and was telling my friends that the ECF is where I want to see this team get.

I'm going to tell you this year's NBA Champs, Dallas Mavericks. They have the experience and the hunger. Plus, they are a better defensive team than Phoenix.

Like I said, I'm just as frustrated right now as everyone else. Hell, I must be, I'm on a message board at 12:17 am when I have to get up at 6:15 am to be at my store meeting by 7:30 am!!

GO BULLS!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> What was up with Deng?


Kirk Hinrich decided that he wanted to get out of his shooting slump by shooting....and with Kirk running the show, the team suffers.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> He is probably already there!!!
> 
> Look, I agree with everybody that Ben Gordon should have got more touches in the 2nd half but this BS of Kirk and Skiles is killing Ben Gordon's career is unbelievable to see and hear!
> 
> ...


I think it's coach skiles' coaching and the lack of a post presence that we desperately need. Skiles is calling terrible plays in the 2nd half, is not starting Gordon, and is making hinrich carry a load that that entire bulls team should rather carry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Seems to me we had a nice lead until a couple of things happened. First, Wallace hurt his back and had to sit. Second, Skiles seemd to take the lead for granted and put out a lineup that was destined to cough up the lead. If he can't stay healthy or be healthy come playoffs, we're seriously doomed.

But miraculously, that awful lineup held its own. Right? The players we needed to count on got iced on the bench.

Skiles' playbook has never impressed me, but tonight the Nets showed how to defend us and make us look silly. Stick a man in each corner and just have them stand there. They dont have to guard anyone, because we'll have a guy end up there early in the clock (while Kirk dribbles and dribbles and dribbles) anyhow. Last game they ran box and 1 on Gordon and dared anyone else on the bulls to shoot over the zone. 

Here's a clue, Scott. The pick and roll worked all day long in Utah for a decade plus. Against any kind of defense and all defenders. You have THE man who can hit the outside shot and finish inside - Deng. You have a guard who can use the pick to score outside and is fast enough to go around most defenders and get to the hoop. They also happen to be our best two scorers.

Paxson still hasn't given us a balanced roster. I'm not sure Skiles is entirely to blame.


I'm not holding my breath expecting things to get a whole lot better. It can be disguised by us beating up on the weaker teams in the east especially when they're missing key players.

And for The Truth - you still think my list of teams that'll give the bulls trouble in the playoffs is far-fetched?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Does anybody remember Steve Nash in his fourth year, playing for Dallas? When they lost in the 1st or 2nd round I remember?
> 
> Cause Steve Nash was so great back then, he was the MVP he is now!


Nash had some major injuries in his 3rd and 4th year. And, yea, he has been consistantly great from this 5th year on.

Hinrich clearly doesn't have Nash's handles or visions, but he could sure help himself by getting in as good a shape as Nash this off-season.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> I simply refuse to believe that Kirk is the heart and soul of this Bulls team because if that is the case we are doomed.


Duh.

He was locked up to a large deal by Paxson with little of the usual consternation when it comes to long term contracts and the Bulls though. Get used to him.

Paxson and Skiles (any many fans of a certain ideology) have made him the heart and soul of this team for years. And he's simply not a good enough player for that to work. Unless "heart and soul" means some type of clownish mascot. Certainly not the best player.

Where are all the Hinrich for all-star threads this season?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Troubling to see Paxson's 60 million dollar man not have any gas in the tank tonight.

Perhaps Wallace will improve upon this with age.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Paxson and Skiles (any many fans of a certain ideology) have made him the heart and soul of this team for years. And he's simply not a good enough player for that to work. Unless "heart and soul" means some type of clownish mascot. Certainly not the best player.
> 
> Where are all the Hinrich for all-star threads this season?


Well, the upside is that he got 19 and 10. Double double. He's now averaging 14 a game for the season. Good enough for people who didn't watch the game to say that he wasn't a reason we lost.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls were 4-18 in Q4, 5-20 in Q3

The offense is fine.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> True. True. True. 3 for 3.


I've had it up to here with your constant negativity. 

These are the dog days of the NBA season, the Bulls were playing the 2nd game of the road-home back to back against a bigger, more athletic team.

My opinion of the Bulls was not phased one bit this evening, except for being troubled that Wallace was so ineffective. But, he is getting up there in age, or perhaps he's just not trying hard for some other reason. We're going to see Wallace deteriorate at some point in his tenure with the Bulls.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> <b>I've had it up to here with your constant negativity.</b>
> 
> These are the dog days of the NBA season, the Bulls were playing the 2nd game of the road-home back to back against a bigger, more athletic team.
> 
> My opinion of the Bulls was not phased one bit this evening, except for being troubled that Wallace was so ineffective. But, he is getting up there in age, or perhaps he's just not trying hard for some other reason. We're going to see Wallace deteriorate at some point in his tenure with the Bulls.


You know whom I get it from, don't you? 

On serious note, I've had it up to here with Kirk's overdribbling, poor shot selection and his reluctance to even look at Ben's direction on offensive set. Specially his inability to perform at clutch time.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Once again the bulls choked big time. Once is a fluke, twice means that the other team has heart and your team is not legit. Nets could have won by even more, if Ben Gordon wasn't as hot as he was this game would have been over in the first half. Plus Carter had a terrible shooting night. I would love to play the bulls (if I were the nets) in the playoffs.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is the 2nd time the bulls blew an 18 pt lead to the Nets! what in the world just happened lol.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls were 4-18 in Q4, 5-20 in Q3
> 
> The offense is fine.


Gordon, our main offensive weapon, was 1-5 from the field in the second half (and he had zero assists for the game). But this is overshadowed by the fact that the rest of the team refused to pass him the ball, and that Hinrich was threatened with a fine if he even looked in Gordon's direction. I mean, what a martyr.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> the rest of the team refused to pass him the ball.


That's a bit over the top. Granted that they could have done a better job but Kidd's ball-denial was terrific in the second, and Ben wasn't being especially aggressive trying to get the ball (he even said so in the postgame).


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> That's a bit over the top.


I know.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon, our main offensive weapon, was 1-5 from the field in the second half (and he had zero assists for the game). But this is overshadowed by the fact that the rest of the team refused to pass him the ball, and that Hinrich was threatened with a fine if he even looked in Gordon's direction. I mean, what a martyr.


Errr...how can you expect him to have any assists when he get the ball about 1 in every 7 possessions. It's absolutely pathetic to try and defend what Kirk did yesterday.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> OK guys, let's trade Kirk away to another team. When he starts playing great for them and maybe wins a title, you all can wish again he was on your team again.
> 
> Let's forget about the fact he was playing his *** off the 2003-2004 season before the other guys got here. He was taking beatings everynight on the court. Playing for pride and wanting to win.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sov82 said:


> Kidd had one layup and made one jump shot within 10 feet in the 2nd half.
> 
> Vince Carter did not have any layups, dunks or jumpshots made within 10 feet in the 2nd half.


If in fact those are the only shots he made, then he made them on Duhon, since he scored right out of the gate on consecutive plays to start the second half. When Gordon came in, he didn't score much, despite all the bluster to the contrary. Period.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Errr...how can you expect him to have any assists when he get the ball about 1 in every 7 possessions. It's absolutely pathetic to try and defend what Kirk did yesterday.


Also, how many times was he the PG last night?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Also, how many times was he the PG last night?


Right when he was going to call timeouts.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Errr...how can you expect him to have any assists when he get the ball about 1 in every 7 possessions. It's absolutely pathetic to try and defend what Kirk did yesterday.


Gordon only touched the ball 12 times last night (he was lucky to get a shot off on each occasion before Kirk tackled him to retrieve the ball and prevent a fine). Ben did touch the ball a 13th time, but it wasn't in the normal flow of the game...the refs just let him take a shot from the bench, as they feel his pain, sympathize with his cause and are fighting for his rights not to be kept in a cage underneath the United Center.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon, our main offensive weapon, was 1-5 from the field in the second half (and he had zero assists for the game). But this is overshadowed by the fact that the rest of the team refused to pass him the ball, and that Hinrich was threatened with a fine if he even looked in Gordon's direction. I mean, what a martyr.


Obviously you didn't watch the game. Kirk's performance was as bad as a floor general'game can be. It was that bad. Sure, the stat sheet looks good with 19 pts and 10 assists. but it was very, very, very deceiving stat line. You have to watch the second half and what he did other than his usual botched job at the clutch time. It was pathetic performance by our so-called "heart and soul".


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon only touched the ball 12 times last night (he was lucky to get a shot off on each occasion before Kirk tackled him to retrieve the ball and prevent a fine). Ben did touch the ball a 13th time, but it wasn't in the normal flow of the game...the refs just let him take a shot from the bench, as they feel his pain, sympathize with his cause and are fighting for his rights not to be kept in a cage underneath the United Center.


You are in denial.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon only touched the ball 12 times last night (he was lucky to get a shot off on each occasion before Kirk tackled him to retrieve the ball and prevent a fine). Ben did touch the ball a 13th time, but it wasn't in the normal flow of the game...the refs just let him take a shot from the bench, as they feel his pain, sympathize with his cause and are fighting for his rights not to be kept in a cage underneath the United Center.


Seriously, did you count that? I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Nice......*



VincentVega said:


> Gordon only touched the ball 12 times last night (he was lucky to get a shot off on each occasion before Kirk tackled him to retrieve the ball and prevent a fine). Ben did touch the ball a 13th time, but it wasn't in the normal flow of the game...the refs just let him take a shot from the bench, as they feel his pain, sympathize with his cause and are fighting for his rights not to be kept in a cage underneath the United Center.


Description of Straw Man

The Straw Man fallacy is committed when a person simply ignores a person's actual position and substitutes a distorted, exaggerated or misrepresented version of that position. This sort of "reasoning" has the following pattern:

1. Person A has position X.
2. Person B presents position Y (which is a distorted version of X).
3. Person B attacks position Y.
4. Therefore X is false/incorrect/flawed. 

This sort of "reasoning" is fallacious because attacking a distorted version of a position simply does not constitute an attack on the position itself. One might as well expect an attack on a poor drawing of a person to hurt the person.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

It wasn't just Ben, either.

I only remember Luol getting the ball once in the second half from what I recall. He got it in such a bad position and airballed a fadeaway. I don't know if he ever got the ball again. Horrific.

Luckily for Noc's stats sake, Noc's shot was going in or else he probably wouldn't have gotten the ball either.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> You are in denial.


No he isn't.
He just paid for an argument, not a contradiction.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Obviously you didn't watch the game. Kirk's performance was as bad as a floor general'game can be. It was that bad. Sure, the stat sheet looks good with 19 pts and 10 assists. but it was very, very, very deceiving stat line. You have to watch the second half and what he did other than his usual botched job at the clutch time. It was pathetic performance by our so-called "heart and soul".


He had 9 assists at half, right? Studly 2nd half performance.

That 10th assist? He got himself in trouble on a drive, no place to go, no way to get a shot off, deep in the lane.

Basically threw it toward the FT line and Noc ran up and got it and hit the jumper.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> No he isn't.
> He just paid for an argument, not a contradiction.


This thread is for abuse.

Contradiction is 3 threads down.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kirk was pretty bad during this game. In fact, there were times that I was hoping Hinrich would take the shot, rather than Noc or Gordon.

Kidd did a solid job on denying Gordon the ball but it helped that Gordon wasn't trying hard TO get the ball, and the fact that Gordon was wearing down as the game went on.

LF finally put Kidd and VC in the post...for about the whole 2nd half, the Nets offense was that...any other time, it was Kidd running around trying to make something happen. It worked as it opened up shots for Moore, House, Nachbar...etc.


----------

